# Need prices for S&W's



## doncameron (May 13, 2007)

#1..S&W mod 19-3, .357 mag, 4"barrel, blue, monogrips.
tight lockup, holster wear (bluing worn).

#2..S&W mod 57, .41 mag, 4"barrel, Blue, original walnut checkered grips,
tight lockup, holster worn (bluing worn).

I have a 13th edition of modern gun values and both are listed for
Fair at $295, Is this accurate?

thanks, Doncameron


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If that's what your paying that's real fair. If that's what you selling for no. I was at the gun show in Orlando last week and there wasn't a M-19 to be had for less than $375. Nice one with box and papers was $425.00. I seen one M/57 wore ,no box or papers $400. I got the M/19-4 with 4"barrel and it is one great revolver. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

No, those are about wholesale prices. Expect thes guns to go in the neighborhood of $400.00 or so.

Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Bob and Baldy are right. Blue Book can say all it wants but something is worth only what people are willing to pay for it. Value-wise, even at $400 you get a lot for the money. Expect the prices to keep rising due to Smith & Wesson's idiocy.


----------



## doncameron (May 13, 2007)

My neighbor has the 2 pistols for sale.
I'm gonna offer him
$200 for the mod 19 and $300 for the mod 57


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

GO for it Don and I don't think you will be disappointed. Offer $450 for both and tell him the baby needs new shoes. Cry and plead a little if you have to then give him $500. Good luck.


----------

